# Small Elite Army?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

At the moment I'm selling my 2000 point Empire as I just don't have the enthusiasm any more for painting so many models. When I do get around to fantasy again though I'll want a small elite army with not to many models to paint but will look good on the battlefield, can anyone give me any suggestions?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Warriors of chaos are the way to go in my opinion then if you only roll with the armoured units. They are not too hard too paint and you will not have too many models then. And their models are not great because they are so static but they aren't too bad either.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

WoC, Ogres, HE and Bretonnians all do small elite armies rather well, as to lizardmen to a slightly lesser extent.... just depends on which you like and how you prefer to play.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm is the Ogre Kingdoms due for a new army book?


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

You could turn just about any army into a small elite army. Orcs & Goblins comes to mind. You could go Black orcs, Trolls, Boar boyz. All small elite units.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think I might go for Ogre Kingdom as they seem unique to me.

Is this the latest update for then?

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1440042a_FAQ_OgreKingdomsV1_2.pdf


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

No, there's a 1.3 version dated 6 April, 2011 up on the GW website.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't know many people who play Ogres, I think it's their looks. At least for me... I don't really like them.

However I think the best small Elite army would be Warriors of Chaos. They have fantastic models, great stats and really fun systems of blessing and stuff. I like the idea of blessing Chosen Warriors with Blessing of Khorne.... or whatever  I want to get a Chaos army... but decided on Dark Elves to go againsr my Lizardmen..... I wish I was well enough to finish my lizardmen.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I forgot I had the original box ogre kingdom box when they first came out, so I'm going back to them  Also I already play chaos in 40k and fancy a change.

By the way does anyone know any rumours on whether a new army book is coming out for them. I hope they don't drop them.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ogres are overdue for a new book... and while rumours still abound many expect ogres to be the next release (of both 40k/WFB), I would certainly be amased if they didn't have a new book by years end.

Friendly advise- just don't play anyone who uses lores of shadow/death on significant mages. Pit of shades/purple sun are pure fun-sponges in games with ogres in (for both sides)... the game devolves to luck on a few roles in the magic phase.

as an example: in a game vs HE a lv4 archmage of shadow managed to irresistibly cast (naturally: no power scroll/book of hoeth involved) pit of shades 2 turns in succession (one lower level, one higher). Those 2 castings, which I had no chance of stopping, killed something like 17 of my 30 ogres (including my general and BSB).


Against any armies that don't have shadow/death magic ogres can be a huge amount of fun...


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would suggest Dark elves or High elves.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Tim/Steve said:


> Ogres are overdue for a new book... and while rumours still abound many expect ogres to be the next release (of both 40k/WFB), I would certainly be amased if they didn't have a new book by years end.
> 
> Friendly advise- just don't play anyone who uses lores of shadow/death on significant mages. Pit of shades/purple sun are pure fun-sponges in games with ogres in (for both sides)... the game devolves to luck on a few roles in the magic phase.
> 
> ...


Cool! I was really worried they wouldn't be renewed due to the fact I perceive they ain't played as other races.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

ogres are a cool army to me, plus they're probably the cheapest army to play in fantasy, 2 battalion boxes, and a few conversions for your general, and other characters, and you're pretty much set.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I forgot I had the original box ogre kingdom box when they first came out, so I'm going back to them  Also I already play chaos in 40k and fancy a change.
> 
> By the way does anyone know any rumours on whether a new army book is coming out for them. I hope they don't drop them.


Harry over at warseer has strongly hinted at ogres in october- coining the term 'octogre'.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Warriors of chaos and Ogre Kingdoms... the lowest model count.


----------

